# You must print this out and put it on your shop wall (Kawasaki Clutch Spring Chart)



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Metal Man and Phreebsd inspired me a make a single page printable (landscape) version of their spring charts. Hopefully someone will get some use out of this. 

It took a lot longer to make than I thought it was going to (4 hrs) !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice work! Wish you had room to add our secondary "cheat sheet" in there too...

Maroon (Lighter than stock. Not the same as the maroon primary) 
Black (Almost same as stock) 
Almond (Good for 27'' and lighter 28'') 
Green (Good for heavier 27'' and all 28" ) 
Lime green(Good for heavier 28'' and maybe 29.5") 
Red (Perfect for 29.5'' and the lighter 30") 
Yellow (Good on only 31/32'' most aggressive tires)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice work! Wish you had room to add our secondary "cheat sheet" in there too...
> 
> Maroon (Lighter than stock. Not the same as the maroon primary)
> Black (Almost same as stock)
> ...


this is the one that i use as the other is greek to me.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

So if I were to go with Green secondary with my 27"s what do you suggest for the primary? Can't hold a wheelie so I think I'm still stock. My case is water tight and I hated to open it up until absolutely needed. (Belt) Winter time will be a great time to improve all theold stuff. It will move on pretty good as is but, well you know you never have enough power.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but isn't the EPI secondary section missing the RED spring??

p.s. I'm sorry lol I know you worked hard on it :/ and it looks really good


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i see it ..it goes between the blue and yellow


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

It’s not a big deal. It was the formatting that was giving me trouble. I’ve got it figured out now. I added the EPI Secondary Red Spring.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

is this just brutes or all bikes?


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry! didnt read the title good enoungh haha


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> So if I were to go with Green secondary with my 27"s what do you suggest for the primary? Can't hold a wheelie so I think I'm still stock. My case is water tight and I hated to open it up until absolutely needed. (Belt) Winter time will be a great time to improve all theold stuff. It will move on pretty good as is but, well you know you never have enough power.


 Anyone?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Anyone?


 
I would go with a Maroon Pri if I was you. It is not much passed stock but will give a little bit more stall and with 27"' tires you won't have any problem sending the front end skyward.

I ran Maroon Pri / Almond Sec with my 27" Executioners and loved it. Got my 29.5" 'Laws and changed the Sec to a Red and still run the Maroon Pri and can still elevate the f4ront end with ease.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ will make a note of it,thanks. Ordering parts next week for the wife's toy and the Brute


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like per the chart...
Epi's yellow is more hold(lbs) than dhaltons violet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure does. The Dalton Violet is more equivalent to the EPI HD Black or Almond. 

The EPI Yellow is a real monster and almost in a category of its own.


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I know why my belt won't hold then  thanks for the reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

What are you using in your Primary?


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Full dhalton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't follow. What's a full dalton? I know it's a kit but what spring does the primary have in it?


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

I believe it was an orange.
I would have to look. Comes
With the spring,weights and secondary spring. Weights have
One rivot in outside hole. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you all recommend for my dad's 09' 750 on 27' Swamplites 10' and 12 on 12' stock brute wheels? I was thinking about maybe Pink Primary/ Black Secondary... He just trail rides, but I think it shifts into gear too fast, and it could improve you know.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If it was me I would recommend either the Pink or Maroon Primary and an Almond Secondary. The Swamplights are a little on the heavy side.


----------

